
Show HN: Data Cleaning and Wrangling as a Service - ksj2114
https://losslesshq.com
======
ksj2114
We've built human assisted AI to understand the top 100 most common data
transformations so that you never have to google "how to do X in excel" or
"how to convert A to B" again. Just upload your data, describe what you want
us to do with it in plain English, and we’ll email you the results.

We've spent a lot of time transforming data in complicated tools at companies
like Google and McKinsey in Python and Excel. We believe transforming data
should be as simple as asking for what you want.

We're still in our beta so it's a free service to use!

